# grey spots on pepperi



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey, so I noticed a grey spot near the tip of the nose on one of my younger pepperi today and while I was doing a water change found to my great dismay that the big guy of the four also had a spot behind his eye. Here's a pic:










i'm leaving for a week tomorrow so if anybody has time, I'd appreciate some advice so I can potentially buy something that my frog feeder might be able to use over the holidays

Thanks!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Silver sulfadiazine is often recommended for frogs. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...reatment/60185-neosporin-treatment-frogs.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...atment/35130-treating-nose-rubs-wc-frogs.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/28533-nose-rub.html
Of course, consulting a vet is always recommended.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Pumilo, the thing I am worried about is that these aren't nose rubs. They both appeared at the same time on two different frogs. I'm worried it is an infection. Should I try the Silver sulfadiazine for this too?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Uuuum. When I hear grey spots I think chytrid, but that DEFINITELY DOESN'T MEAN THAT'S WHAT IT IS! I would Think it could be something else fungal so maybe look up he lamasil treatment regardless. I guess it could also be bacterial. Maybe up your temps in the tank if possible and let it dry out a bit.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Nose rub doesn't explain the behind the eye grey spot


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

p.s. I've had the older one for about 10 months, and got him directly from mark pepper. The other three are from a mod on here with hundreds of frogs and have been doing fine with me for about 2 months. So, I am really not sure what it would be, and I haven't added plants in a long time, so the environment has been pretty self-contained


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Nose rub doesn't explain the behind the eye grey spot


True enough, but I was recalling a thread where the OP's frogs were getting injuries on their heads and backs from trying to squeeze under a piece of wood for cover. I don't recall how he treated them but when he moved the wood and supplied better sources of cover, the injuries quit occurring. Sorry, buy I don't remember the thread. 
I have to admit Chytrid crossed my mind too.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh see without knowing they are trying to shove themselves under stuff I never would have guessed.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't know that they are, just surmising. To the OP, is that a possibility?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I think Frogparty is suggesting that more information would be helpful. As much information about your tank conditions as possible.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey, first, thanks so much guys for being so helpful, it's great. As for the tank, the only thing that might be bad is that i have standing water of about 1/2" that get's a bit stagnant and until changing it today probably haven't changed it in a few weeks. The layout is pretty open, but with plenty of hides and visual blocks; there is no background and a lot of the hides are from thick bunches of plants. I haven't noticed any stress-related behavior. The bigger one mostly does his own thing while the gang have a home base of magnolia leaves, wood feature, etc. The lighting is bright (2 24" 6500) and the humidity is probably always at least 85%. The only thing I can think of is that the stagnant water might have been a cause. Any thoughts?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Does your soil become saturated?


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

the soil is definitely not saturated, it's on a false bottom and the water line is below it...


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

any medication suggestions, should i buy some Silver sulfadiazine somewhere? I can't really catch the little guys so I'd like to get somethign I can spray


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> I think Frogparty is suggesting that more information would be helpful. As much information about your tank conditions as possible.


A couple of my Aurotaenia had gray "bubble spots". One frog died, the other had one spot when I started treatment using Baytril. If I recall the treatment lasted 3 weeks or so and the "spot" went away. The frog is now out of QT back w his other buddies and appears healthy and fine still after a several weeks. I recommend you email Dr Frye w photos and description and let him give recommendation (assuming you dont have a local vet who is familiar w PDFs). 

Thx
Scott


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

winstonamc said:


> any medication suggestions, should i buy some Silver sulfadiazine somewhere? I can't really catch the little guys so I'd like to get somethign I can spray



It should be easy using a clear glass spice bottle. The frog will never see it coming. You can also use some plastic tube or an old fish tank siphon (the big suction part). Just "cup" him with it... Once his toe pads touch the side just carefully pull the jar w your hand covering the end and you should be set to move him to a small QT.


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

Accidentally saved before finishing my answer. Depending on med .. I used baytril in solution - you will need to add drops on his back. You can also use a qtip for application of silver suf cream (helps w healing). The meds you need require a vet prescription.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

The viv looks way to wet, add some sphagnum and some leaf litter to see if you can reduce the standing water.
Also, you should contact a herp vet asap, Dr. Frye will be working today but his office will be closed until Jan 2nd.

-Beth


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Beth, there's only a small water area, the rest is a slope of substrate and leaves. I'm gonna email Dr. Frye right now, thanks


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

just wanted to say that when I got back after X-mas, all marks were gone, all were happy and no loss of weight or anything like that.

Question, there was the spored remnant of a slime mold (which pass through the viv now and then) up near the top, could the two be related in any way or am i confusing my kingdoms?


----------

